# NotSoSmull Farm's Newest addition!



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

A new baby doe! She was born this afternoon...of course, we weren't expecting her...but here she is!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beautiful...can I have her???


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

NO! *snatches Dos* She' all mine! My precioussssss....

We named her Dos because her Mommy's name is Uno...lol hardyhar, I'm funny!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my she is so pretty!!! Congratulations Droopy!

So how many more to go? Was this one of the last 2 or 3 you were watching?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

What a little cutie! 5 more months for babies!


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

We have one more we KNOW is pregnant, and another we know is not...Deer we aren't sure....*sigh* And Big Momma is who we thought was gonna go first and she STILL hasn't....


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Fine I guess you will just wake up one morning and find her gone!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAAAAAWWWWWW..... how adorable!!!!! Just Too Too cute!!!! Congrats!!! :lol:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a cutie. Is she solid red other then the white on her head. Is she a Nubian? Shelly


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, she's a Nubian, and she has one more little white dot on her side....other than that she's completely red.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWW! How precious! And what a surprise too. Even though I am in love with my minis....I still just ABSOLUTELY ADORE those Nubi ears!!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Aww!! How pretty!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Very sweet picture too- congratulations.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

don't know how i missed this one.
what a sweetie she is


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww - how adorable !


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

awww so purty


----------

